
F-35: What the pilots say - bkohlmann
https://www.airspacemag.com/military-aviation/f-35-faces-most-critical-test-180971734/
======
tomohawk
Givent that they are only operational 5% of the time, does it really matter
what a pilot thinks?

[https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/27047/the-navys-
operat...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/27047/the-navys-
operational-f-35c-is-fully-mission-capable-less-than-five-percent-of-time)

